
Lime and Ash - jonhmchan
https://jonhmchan.com/blog/2017/7/14/lime-and-ash
======
criddell
You've started a mediation practice and you pledge to write more often. Where
are you taking the time from? What are you giving up?

~~~
jonhmchan
I wake up earlier. Both the meditation and pledge to write take up an extra
hour in my day. It's causing me to readjust my old habits too: if I don't
sleep late and get a good night's sleep, waking up earlier is easier and I can
make the time.

I'm curious to see how this evolves in future weeks.

~~~
criddell
Yeah, I'm curious how it works out as well.

I'm not longer willing to regularly give up sleep. For me, it's more important
than just about anything I would replace it with.

So, if I wanted to add 30 minutes of exercise into my day, I would have to
subtract 30 mins of something else and there just aren't many things that I
want to give up anymore.

I wish I could afford to be retired. I could retire and easily replace my
working hours with making things and learning things and writing and reading
and playing music, watching movies and travel and other hobbies. Maybe I'll
buy a lottery ticket on the way home from work.

